# Fried Boudin Bites



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Got 2 packs of Stalling Boudin and sliced into 3/4 inch wide pieces and in between batches of fried chicken wings i would fry a batch of Boudin Bites. Talk About Good! Just when you drop them in the oil try to keep them seperated (they try to stick to each other) just break apart with tongs or a fork. Drain on paper towels and serve with ranch or blue cheese dressing, Frying only takes about 3 mins. Ces't Bon, Claydeaux


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

try frying them in wonton wrappers....awesome!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

what are the best wonton wrappers? fresh or frozen type?


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

i used fresh.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

i used fresh egg roll wrappers cut in half. idk why i said wonton,sorry.


----------



## icspts (Feb 25, 2011)

do you coat them in anything????


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

stuff with boudin seal edges and fry.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

I had them in LA recently but they were round and fried in a cornmeal batter.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

press boudain around a chunk of cheese, form a ball, then flour and fry it.

good stuff.


----------

